# was haltet ihr von felt base 9260



## MALCOM X (21. November 2005)

Hi bin neu hier und habe gerade ein bmx gekauf  den felt base 9260 ich würde gern wissen wie das bike so ist was schlecht ist und gut ist ?
ich freue mich auf eure antworten.




mfg


----------



## BruteX23 (21. November 2005)

du hast kein Grund dich zu freuen, denn jetzt werden dir gleich 100 Leute sagen das es dumm ist hier einfach so gedankenlos reinzuschreiben, ohne auch nur einen blick an die FAQ oder die vorangegangenen Posts zu richten.

Zu recht, also, nächstes mal weißtes 
(hättest auch die suchfunktion benutzen können und nach einträgen zu felt suchen können)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MALCOM X (21. November 2005)

ich habst mir angeguckt, ich will ja nur wissen, wie das bmx bike ist, was gut ist und was nicht





mfg


----------



## BruteX23 (21. November 2005)

warum willstes jetzt wissen wie das bike ist, was du eh schon hast, mach dir keinen kopf darüber wie schlecht dasteil ist sondern fahr es einfach bis es schrott ist  ( dauert ja nicht lange)


----------



## Tobster (21. November 2005)

BruteX23 schrieb:
			
		

> warum willstes jetzt wissen wie das bike ist, was du eh schon hast, mach dir keinen kopf darüber wie schlecht dasteil ist sondern fahr es einfach bis es schrott ist  ( dauert ja nicht lange)




das kann man so stehen lassen!
es ist einfach nur sowas von dumm, sich ein bike zu kaufen und im nachhinein zu fragen wie es denn so ist?! das ist widersinning und dumm! so wie leider die meisten threads hier langsam sich entwickeln....
fahr es einfach und entscheide selber ob es gut ist!
ansonsten gilt: sich vorher informieren welche bikes sich eignen und dann anschließend kaufen!
(und nun kann der thread auch zu, das bringt sowieso nichts sinnvolles mehr...)

tobi


----------



## MALCOM X (21. November 2005)

aber ich habe gerhört das die marke gut ist 
warum sollte es kaputt gehen


----------



## BruteX23 (21. November 2005)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa       
du hast gehört, das felt gut ist???????
das ich nicht lache, hat dir das der spielzeughändler gesagt, der auch noch kinderräder nebenher verkauft oder was?
der witz is gut


----------



## Ehrenfeld (21. November 2005)

Leute, wenn ihr euch nicht bald benehmt ist Ruhe hier, klar?


----------



## MALCOM X (21. November 2005)

viel geld habe ich nicht bezahlt, ich habe es auch nur diereck gekauft weil es sau bilig war


----------



## BruteX23 (21. November 2005)

ok, ich bin raus, ich sag hier nix mehr  
ich würd vorschlagen das ganze zu closen


----------



## MALCOM X (21. November 2005)

ich bin anfänger ich kauf mir doch nicht 500euro bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MALCOM X (21. November 2005)

lach sich hier verrückt : man man man


----------



## GizzZ (21. November 2005)

MALCOM X schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin anfänger ich kauf mir doch nicht 500euro bikes


Wenn du das Geld hast einfach aufs Gerate-Wohl ein 270 Bike zu kaufen dann kann es dir ja wohl nicht an Geld mangeln :/ Also nur kein Stress frag grad Papi der gibt dir sicher noch mal 500 und dann passt die Sache   
Und noch was für dich zum Hören:
Clatch is ne *saugute* Marke


----------



## MALCOM X (21. November 2005)

danke freut mich das einer vernünftig antwort ich bin 21 und arbeite auch,
möchte klein anfangen bin anfänger .




mfg


----------



## Flatpro (21. November 2005)

Freesoul schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, wenn ihr euch nicht bald benehmt ist Ruhe hier, klar?


muss ich hier jetz extra kacke schreiben, damit son scheiß geschlossen wird hannes?

wenn ja mach ich das doch mit freuden


----------



## Flatpro (21. November 2005)

MALCOM X schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin anfänger ich kauf mir doch nicht 500euro bikes


so viel kost n rahmen ausn usa


----------



## alöx (21. November 2005)

Oh my .... 

Nochmal? Wieso kauf ich was und frage nach dem Kauf wie es ist? - unklar...

Felt hat nicht so ein super Image. Mein erstes Rad war ein Felt Hypnotic das hielt eigentlich relativ lang. Mit den Jahren hat Felt auch bessere Räder gebaut. Als Anfänger ist ein Felt gerade noch so an der Schmerzgrenze wenn du ein besseres nimmst. Das Base ist ja nun mal wikrlich... nicht schlecht. 

Fahr das Teil und tausch aus was kaputt geht. 

salut und um uns weitere Ergüsse zu ersparen mach ich mal zu...

-- closed --


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

